# TEFL JOBS SPAIN- Securing interviews whilst abroad



## jenniferlewis (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi,

I am starting a CELTA course in the next few weeks and would like to move to Madrid to teach English in the new year. I recognise that the job market in Spain is tight and that my lack of experience will be a hindrance to me finding work but I am hoping to secure some interest or (fingers crossed) interviews before I move. My background is in business, particularly sales and telesales so I see that as an ideal route to enter into the TEFL market. If anyone has any experience of securing interviews before you leave I would love to hear about it. Are there any big firms that will consider an overseas candidate? (I have dealt with Vaughan in the past )I was also wondering which, of the many, websites is best to post my details on our search for vacancies. 

Many thanks in advance

Jen


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jenniferlewis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am starting a CELTA course in the next few weeks and would like to move to Madrid to teach English in the new year. I recognise that the job market in Spain is tight and that my lack of experience will be a hindrance to me finding work but I am hoping to secure some interest or (fingers crossed) interviews before I move. My background is in business, particularly sales and telesales so I see that as an ideal route to enter into the TEFL market. If anyone has any experience of securing interviews before you leave I would love to hear about it. Are there any big firms that will consider an overseas candidate? (I have dealt with Vaughan in the past )I was also wondering which, of the many, websites is best to post my details on our search for vacancies.
> 
> ...


Pput TEFL or ESL into google & a lot of forums & sites will be listed - you could try putting your details on those, but the last time I looked on any of them, there were no vacancies listed in Spain, but who knows? It's quite a while since I used any of them myself, but maybe someone else will know which are best at the moment.

You are wanting to start work in the new year?

Language academies work on the school year, so any school with a vacancy in January has either been let down or staff have left suddenly, & they need someone to start immediately, so it's unlikely that you could secure an interview before coming - most people pound the streets & drop their CVs in through the door - companies in Spain are notorious for not answering e-mails!

It might be worth googling in Spanish for language academies in your chosen area (on google.es) & sending your CV in Spanish & English to all of them!!!You never know - you might hit lucky!!

Vaughn - use the forum search facility and you'll find some threads discussing this company - I'm pretty sure there was one fairly recently by someone who came over here to work fro them :confused2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

But, have you searched the forum 'cos there's lots of info already here?

Here's one for you.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...iving-spain/26226-teaching-english-spain.html

Look at post 3 and post 406 and a lot of others in between. Some of the places advetising may give jobs to people not already redident in Spain.

I agree with xabiachica that of course most jobs are given out at the beginning of the academic year so in January you're going to get offered the jobs where people have left or smth, but the other possiblity is that new classes open up, which in Madrid, especially with business classes is always a possibility. Offering a full timetable is more unlikely though. It's usually a few hours that's being offered, and coupled with the fact that you're not here and you've got no experience, well, it's more difficult.

Just in case you don't know where the search facility is...
Go to the top of the page, go to La Tasca, down a bit more on the right, under the page numbers it says *search this forum*. Search TEFL, Tefl madrid, tefl jobs, teaching English etc


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Also, remember that teaching English at a language school is notoriously badly paid. I avoided it and after a year here I have built up a reasonable private student list which is likely to grow. On a positive note, my colleague and I have noticed an increase in demand for private tuition. We believe the reason is quite simple. Many young Spaniards are moving abroad to find work and whilst having Spanish as a language is hardly a handicap, having English is an excellent way of opening doors in the European jobs market.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thrax said:


> Also, remember that teaching English at a language school is notoriously badly paid. I avoided it and after a year here I have built up a reasonable private student list which is likely to grow. On a positive note, my colleague and I have noticed an increase in demand for private tuition. We believe the reason is quite simple. Many young Spaniards are moving abroad to find work and whilst having Spanish as a language is hardly a handicap, having English is an excellent way of opening doors in the European jobs market.


But, are you managing to do that on the books or...?
'Cos that's the problem, or not, depending on your point of view of doing only "privates"


----------

